# Margate Fluke Fishing



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

I know this should be under the boating board, but the New Jersey Forum has been slow, so:

Went out on the Fish-N-Fun out of Captain Andy's hoping to pick off that $5400.00 pool as a birthday gift. Morning was a slow pick of mostly throwback fluke. Low tide was "skate city". In the end there were three keepers caught on the whole boat (including Carol's 16.5 incher.) All the keepers were taken from one arm during the middle of the outgoing tide. The fish felt warm compared to the 60 degree air! A 17.5 inch 1.9 lber took the little pool ($90.00).

Decided to stay for the PM trip. The captain headed for the same spot. The incoming ocean water was C-O-L-D. Very few hits, with a lot of skates and a few throwbacks pulled in. Later in the afternoon a couple of keepers came over the rail, including the 20 inch 3.11 lb that took the little pool ($60.00). The captain made a move to the deep water of the main channel, where a couple of throwbacks were caught, including Carol's two "postage stamps" and an undersized 10 inch sea bass.

All of our fish were caught on the killie/squid combo. I tried the bucktail and mackeral when the tide slowed enough in the AM, and had a few fish hit the mackeral but miss the jig (probably skates.) In the PM we smuggled the "ribbons" from Carol's filleted keeper out and I tried an 8 inch strip looking for bigger fish with no luck. I tried using the largest killies I could find coupled with a 6 inch strip but no takers. Most interesting was the fact that all the filleted keepers had empty bellies, except one that had swallowed a little hermit crab in a snail shell. Seems the water is just a tad too cold (or there's no bait in the bay!)

Hoping the pool is still waiting for me next Saturday....


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Nice report Jake it's too bad you didn't get your birthday gift. Let hope you'll be getting it next Saturday. It does seem like Carol has it in good with the Fish Gods.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings David!

Nah, I'm the lucky one just to have her. She really does put in her time. She has spent hours in a driving wind fishing off of docks and jetties, and has chalked up quite a few stripers because of her persistance. She loves bad weather... Guess that's why she's attracted to me!


----------

